# Ref; Goat any one?



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 3, 2018)

I went to a goat cheese farm today, and they have a small cafe there, naturally when I saw a Cuban sandwich, I ordered it.

Maple cured ham, a spicy kinda slaw on it, pickles..but it also had pulled goat. I don't believe it was smoked <If it was, I didn't detect that, but it was after all on this  amazing combo of flavours>.

Now this leads me to wonder..any of you all ever smoke goat to pull it? I'm just wondering if it's viable..

Oh and beer battered goat cheese curds with cranberry Alioli is amazing too!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 3, 2018)

I can honestly say I’ve never even heard of smoked pulled goat!

Love some goat cheese though! Stuff jalapeños full of it and grill them you will never go back to cream cheese!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 3, 2018)

Neither had I VOL! But it was -really- good. It's some where between pulled pork and beef. I'm just wondering how it would work...Goat is pretty lean, but I think smoking it would remove alot of the off taste/smell you get with goat some times.

I also have no idea where I'd find goat..but I'm hoping some one here has tried this and can chime in. Really curious if this can be done :)

<The stuff I had very much so had the texture of beef brisket, that long strands of meat, but no fat to speak of. I joked I should raise a goat to slaughter>


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 3, 2018)

That’s what I was going to say where the hell do you get goat lol

But it sounds great from what you described might have to give it a shot if I can ever find any!

Dilly dilly


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 3, 2018)

I actually might -call- goat farms on this one. I don't know, I'd need to figure out a good method to smoking goat. Their site just describes it as 'Slow Roasted' which doesn't mean much to me <I didn't taste any smoke, but that sandwhich had alot of darn flavours going on>.

I'm more worried I'll be told like 12 dollars a pound. That'll end that idea for me lol.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 3, 2018)

First Question, "Why is this in Wild Game?"  unless of course it is a wild goat, which there are plenty of.
But I digress...  Sorry.

Best places to find goat are Mexican Meat Markets aka a Carniceria, a local farmer who raises/sells them and a livestock auction.  They go for a pretty price too, as young meat goats are in high demand.

I've had goat several ways but never smoked and pulled.
BBQ/Grilled
Slow roasted, oven
Pit roasted, open coals
Rotisserie, open coals
Goat is wonderful, a delicious white meat sadly overlooked by too many of us Norte Americanos.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 3, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> First Question, "Why is this in Wild Game?"  unless of course it is a wild goat, which there are plenty of.
> But I digress...  Sorry.
> 
> Best places to find goat are Mexican Meat Markets aka a Carniceria, a local farmer who raises/sells them and a livestock auction.  They go for a pretty price too, as young meat goats are in high demand.
> ...


I put it in general but a mod moved it..and I've really never had it before I can overly think of. I mean living in WI, it's not a huge demand item..but there is a few mexican food stores near me, and one has 'Meat' on the windows, so I'll have to check there eventually.

And I was worried it would be a super pricey thing. I was hoping to appease those people who dislike pork by doing goat like pulled pork!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 3, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I put it in general but a mod moved it...


They did the same with my farm raised rabbit, definitely not wild game... Oh well.


----------



## sky monkey (Jul 4, 2018)

What kind of category would best fit posts of farm raised rabbit, goat and other sorts of, not quite exotic, but livestock not usually posted about? It's a good point that it's not wild but I don't really see another place for it besides General. 

I haven't had goat since I was a kid. My Mom only made stew with it. Same as rabbit and squirrel. I'd love to eat more of it, reminds me of the farm I grew up on. Never heard of anyone smoking it.
 I'd probably do 2-3 hours of very low heat smoke over my AMNPS and then sous vide until it would pull and then a quick sear. That would keep the most moisture withheld on a lean meat like goat.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 4, 2018)

Sky; good point on that. It's not like they explained their process, though I now have plans to go back there for lunch again and actually ask where the goat is from, and if they sell it some where locally. <I assume it's from their herd>. 

It didn't taste glazed so I'm wondering what their method is. It might be made off the farm and just reheated. It's a unique flavour and profile.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 4, 2018)

Never smoked goat but have eaten a bunch in Indian and Pakistani dishes.  Since goat is lean and can be tough, most preparations are braised. Low and Slow smoking is made for lean and tough.  I would get a leg or neck, brine, then smoke it. Goat is begging to be Foiled. 4 hours of smoke then cover and braise until FOB. As above,  Mexican  markets are a good source or for guaranteed wholesome, healthy and humanely slaughtered, find a Halal butcher that caters to your Muslim community...JJ


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 4, 2018)

JimmyJ I really really REALLY wish I had a Halal butcher around me. I'm very familiar with the religious practices due to friends. I'd gladly pay top dollar for a Halal butcher, because their product goes through very strict steps and it is always fresh and top quality...

I'll have to check around the mexican stores. To be fair with goat I'd probably run it for a while in the smoker then put it in the instant pot. That pressure cooking would most definitely get it tender.


----------



## kauai808 (Jul 17, 2018)

We hunt goat here occasionally.  Boy does the meat smell different. We usually use it in stews.  I actually don't like it.  Buddy of mine made Jerky with it and it was pretty good.  I've had others and not so good.  Never heard of anyone pulling it.


----------



## kauai808 (Jul 17, 2018)

I would brine it a few times to get the funky taste and smell out then smoke the hell out of it with heavy seasonings or marinade.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 17, 2018)

kauai808 said:


> I would brine it a few times to get the funky taste and smell out then smoke the hell out of it with heavy seasonings or marinade.


I hear ya. Goat is goat, you always know, but the way this place did it..well. The goat was very faintly goaty. I suspect they likely brined it <Or it was a young goat to begin with> ..that and maple tends to help. Just one of them things some day I'll try.


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 17, 2018)

I have not had any that I did not like yet. I have tried it in different dishes in the carribbean and mexico. Indian dishes as well. We have even bought it a few times to try our own thing with it. I will have to try a halal butcher and try that. Up here we don't have a great selection of mexican stores.


----------



## kit s (Jul 17, 2018)

I have some Mexican friends that Qed a lot of goats. Some of the meat they pulled and put some sort of sauce in it...it was good, they also made some into tacos filling that almost looked like carnitas....don't know how they prepared  sauce or taco filling....but dam it was good is all I can say.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 17, 2018)

I find it strange that more goat is not eaten in the States. Lots of ethnic diversity and considering it is so widely available in other countries...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 17, 2018)

Don't y'all know better than to eat an ornery'ol goat? LoL! :rolleyes:
But seriously, a young kid, no more than six months tops, isn't gamey... Goatey.. Whatever.:D


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 17, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> I find it strange that more goat is not eaten in the States. Lots of ethnic diversity and considering it is so widely available in other countries...JJ


Go to a livestock auction, the Latinos buy them up very quickly and pay top dollar.
They and other ethnic groups eat a lot of goat, lamb and such.
Lots of people with weird hang ups about anything not beef,pork or chicken.
Same for wild game, people too squeamish or Disney'tized.
I've never seen goat served outside the Latinos or middle Eastern communities.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 17, 2018)

Google "Cabrito". Its basically a spatchcocked young goat on a special wire spreader and slow roasted over wood fire. YouTube also.

I had it several years ago while visiting Mexico. It is a regional specialty in Monterrey Mexico. I don't care for the flavor of anything goat or sheep related, but that was some Damn fine eating the way they did it.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 17, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Google "Cabrito". Its basically a spatchcocked young goat on a special wire spreader and slow roasted over wood fire. YouTube also.
> 
> I had it several years ago while visiting Mexico. It is a regional specialty in Monterrey Mexico. I don't care for the flavor of anything goat or sheep related, but that was some Damn fine eating the way they did it.


There are a couple of restaurants in Nuevo Laredo that cook it that way, and yeah, it is awesome.
Pretty cool, charcoal pits with spread eagled kids right up in the front windows.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 17, 2018)

I wonder if that is how they did it? All their menu said was 'slow roasted pulled goat'. Which I couldn't believe was done in an oven... I have a feeling they do meat prep off site still <The place isn't that big, I can't imagine them doing whole goats or legs etc in that kitchen>


----------



## mike243 (Jul 18, 2018)

My brother inlaw makes $ buying and selling goats,he moved over 500 last year he stated this weekend,also has sold to folks who wanted him to kill them and let them pray/perform ceremony over them which he declined,makes me wonder just how many are being ate by Americans vs foreign born folks


----------



## kawboy (Jul 18, 2018)

several years ago, we had a couple new Priests come to our parish. The senior pastor came to our Knights meeting with what he considered an odd question. Father Gabriel came from Kenya and was getting homesick for some home cooking and wondering if we knew where he could get some goat. You should have seen his face when like six hands shot up with suggestions. Both have moved on to other parishes, but one of our guys still butchers and sends Fr. Gabriel a couple goats a year. Just a funny memory this thread made pop into my head.


----------

